

The Stockholm tech startup scene is buzzing - micaelwidell
http://www.micaelwidell.com/p/3/

======
hakanito
I find it interesting that so many successful startups originate from Sweden..
(Spotify, Skype, Tictail, Klarna, etc). Why don't we see similar success
stories from e.g. eastern Europe or even France/Spain

~~~
rieter
Skype was actually developed in Eastern Europe (Estonia).

